# we're off!



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

that't it, we're off. just waiting to board the eurotunnel train. back on line if we ever get our computer to work in Spain!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck, and safe journey!  

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

<------------- Jealous! 8O


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Have a good holiday. Take care....
We are over on sunday morning ...heading down to portugal..

Val


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Happy trails and drive safely

Enjoy 8) 

Len


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks for good wishes! now reached Spain, Benicassim. weather great, intended to stop one night on way down further, but found burstner rally next to our pitch and stopping longer! still no wifi access and using site computer, but can´t even get on to hotmail here - all very iffy and frustrating.....
steles


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi steles 
try switching to DELFYNET A_P 1 I can get online ok at present been on site since 6th jan and had problems with internet since been here and at 40 euros for 30 days is no joke if you get chance we are on F1 pitch 7 

Steve


----------

